# Mikey's Table Saw Sled



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I just finished building a table saw sled for my new saw. It is the second one I have built and it was a lot easier than the first one.

I made the runners out of some scrap oak I had laying around. The sled base is cut from a piece of 1/2 inch Baltic Birch. The front and back fence were re-purposed from the old sled.

This sled has a new feature that I am really liking. It seems lately my projects need the boards cut to length up to about 34 inches so I made a stop block that will extend to allow for cuts up to 36 inches. I drilled holes every 4 inches so I can position the stop block as needed...even on the right side of the blade if needed.

I also made a simple stop block but I am already loving the longer stop block.

Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice job with that!.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice Mike. I like the extended stop block idea. Gonna make one for my sled. I could have used it several times over the years.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That came out very nice and will be a great help/ Well done


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. By using two of the 1/4 inch bolts/knobs, the bar is steady and easy to adjust...or just slip it off when not needed.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Great looking table saw accessory. I'm sure you will get lots of
use out of it. Can't have too many jigs for our power tools.
They just make things easier!

First thing I made for my table saw was a large outfeed table to
catch plywood. Then came the casters that go up to allow saw
to set on it's own legs.

Keep sawing.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Craig. I am loving it.


----------

